# δούλα στην κουζίνα, κυρία στο σαλόνι, πόρνη στο κρεβάτι



## cythere (Jul 11, 2008)

*A woman should be a cook in the kitchen, a maid in the living room, and a whore in the bedroom.*

Συνάντησα την αγγλική αντίστοιχη "φεμινιστική" έκφραση κι είπα να την βάλω εδώ, έτσι για να μας βρίσκεται!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2008)

Και επειδή στις πολλές και διάφορες διατυπώσεις του αγγλικού θα φαινόταν να εξαντλείται το θέμα, θα μπορούσαμε να το γυρίσουμε σε θέμα συζήτησης, αρχίζοντας από αυτό το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:

In search of the good wife
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/families/article1635855.ece


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2008)

cythere said:


> *A woman should be a cook in the kitchen, a maid in the living room, and a whore in the bedroom.*
> 
> Συνάντησα την αγγλική αντίστοιχη "φεμινιστική" έκφραση κι είπα να την βάλω εδώ, έτσι για να μας βρίσκεται!


Όντως, στην αγγλική έκφραση, πουθενά δεν είναι "κυρία". Μόνο μαγείρισσα, υπηρέτρια και πόρνη.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 11, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως, στην αγγλική έκφραση, πουθενά δεν είναι "κυρία". Μόνο μαγείρισσα, υπηρέτρια και πόρνη.



Κυρία γίνεται μετά, που παντρεύεται αυτόν που θα εκτιμήσει τα τόσα προσόντα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως, στην αγγλική έκφραση, πουθενά δεν είναι "κυρία". Μόνο μαγείρισσα, υπηρέτρια και πόρνη.


Είπαμε, είναι πολλές οι αγγλικές διατυπώσεις. Το παραπάνω ελληνικό εμπνέεται από το _a lady in the parlor and a whore in the bedroom_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2008)

Προτείνω: *Στο σπίτι κυρά και δούλα, μα στο κρεβάτι πρόθυμη και τσούλα.*


----------



## oublexis (Jul 11, 2008)

Εμένα το «και κυρά και δούλα» με βολεύει σε όλους τους χώρους.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 11, 2008)

Θα ήθελα απλώς να επισημάνω ότι η γλωσσική αύρα του νήματος έχει αρχίσει να αποδυναμώνεται..


----------



## Lina (Jul 11, 2008)

Για να ενισχύσουμε λίγο τη γλωσσική αύρα του νήματος, το τσούλα γιατί δεν έχει αρσενικό; Μήπως πρέπει να το δημιουργήσουμε;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2008)

Lina said:


> Για να ενισχύσουμε λίγο τη γλωσσική αύρα του νήματος, το τσούλα γιατί δεν έχει αρσενικό; Μήπως πρέπει να το δημιουργήσουμε;



Δεν έχεις ακούσεις εκείνο το τραγούδι που λέει papi chulo;


----------



## MariaKarra (Jul 13, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί η λέξη "τσούλα" δεν έχει αρσενικό, εγώ πάντως το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει: τσούλος (αναφερόμενη σε νεαρό Έλληνα τραγουδιστή.)
Είχαμε κάποτε ένα γείτονα στη Θεσσαλονίκη που λεγόταν Τσούλας. Η γυναίκα του, όπως μάλλον φαντάζεστε, είχε κρατήσει το πατρικό της όνομα. 

Την αγγλική έκφραση την ξέρω ως "a lady in the streets and a freak in the sheets".


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Πάντως και η τσούπρα έχει *τσούπρος μόνο σε επώνυμο. Ενώ η τσαπατσούλα είναι πιο ευέλικτη. (Συμφωνείς, Ζαζ, το ξέρω.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Χε χε, φυσικά και το ξέρεις!  Πάντως, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι ομοφυλόφιλοι χρησιμοποιούν πολύ τη λέξη *τσουλί* (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό δίνει αρσενικό γένος στη λέξη _τσούλα_).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

1. Διευκρινιστικά στο σχόλιο του nickel σχετικά με την _τσαπατσούλα_, να πω ότι προφανώς αποτελεί νύξη στο πρώτο sig που 'χα σε τούτο το φόρουμ: "Μωρή τσαπατσούλα, άσε χάμω την τσάπα!" 

2. Τελικά υπάρχει λέξη *τσούλος* — τη λημματογραφεί ο Δημητράκος, αλλά ως μεγεθυντικό της λέξεως _τσούλα_:
*τσούλα* η Δ. γυνή, ιδ. κορασίς ευτελώς πορνευομένη. Μγθ. *τσούλος* κ. *τσούλαρος* ο κ. *τσουλάρα* η. Υποκορ. *τσουλίτσα* η κ. *τσουλάκι* το.

(Πάει, τσούλησε πολύ χαμηλά κι αυτό το νήμα...)

ΥΓ Ο Δημητράκος λημματογραφεί το *τσουλιέμαι* όχι όπως το ΛΝΕΓ (2006) —δηλ. παθητ. τού _τσουλώ_— αλλά ως μέσο ρήμα με έννοια "είμαι τσούλα". Α, και μην ψάχνετε το _τσουλιέμαι_ στο ΛΚΝ — δεν το 'χει.


----------



## Lina (Jul 14, 2008)

Zazula said:


> 2. Τελικά υπάρχει λέξη *τσούλος* — τη λημματογραφεί ο Δημητράκος, αλλά ως μεγεθυντικό της λέξεως _τσούλα_:
> *τσούλα* η Δ. γυνή, ιδ. κορασίς ευτελώς πορνευομένη. Μγθ. *τσούλος* κ. *τσούλαρος* ο κ. *τσουλάρα* η. Υποκορ. *τσουλίτσα* η κ. *τσουλάκι* το.



Τελικά και ο τσούλος γυναίκα είναι. Ήμαρτον!

Τι τα θες, η γυναίκα με ελεύθερη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά είναι τσούλα ή τσουλάρα, ενώ ο άντρας είναι άντρας ή άντρακλας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Lina said:


> Τι τα θες, η γυναίκα με ελεύθερη σεξουαλική συμπεριφορά είναι τσούλα ή τσουλάρα, ενώ ο άντρας είναι άντρας ή άντρακλας.


Μόνο που το τελευταίο έχει θηλυκό, την αντράκλα. :)


----------



## Lina (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL!

Τι; Για να ποστάρεις απαιτούνται δέκα χαρακτήρες; Εγώ μόνο LOL ήθελα να γράψω. ΟΚ, τους συμπλήρωσα.


----------



## efi (Jul 15, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά η αντράκλα είναι φυτό. Η τσουλάρα εξακολουθεί να είναι άνθρωπος


----------

